
This misshapen pebble is actually the first dinosaur brain fossil ever found - triplesec
http://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2016/10/27/13391692/dinosaur-brain-fossil-iguanodon
======
triplesec
Despite the awful title, this is a pretty informative article

